
Newfound Comet ATLAS is getting bright, fast - fanf2
https://www.space.com/comet-atlas-may-be-brightenting.html
======
sigmaprimus
It makes me feel kind of silly but in these troubled times I can't help but
think about how when comets arrived in the past, they were considered
harbingers of doom.

When I really start spiraling, I wonder if I should learn how to bake
unleavened bread before passover! Just incase!

On a brighter note. (pun intended!) With the reduction of pollution due to the
crisis, maybe this comet will be easier to see?

------
sixbrx
Maybe best not to call it just "ATLAS" since ATLAS stands for Asteroid
Terrestrial-impact Last Alert System, and it will find a bunch of comets. This
one is formally named C/2019 Y4 (yeah not the best name either). I do miss the
days when they were largely discovered by amateurs and got named as such, e.g.
"Comet West".

------
somada141
Over the past few nights, I’ve been seeing a very bright spot from this cabin
I’m staying in in Øksfjordbotn, Norway but it’s position is all wrong (253deg
W) and I can easily see it with the naked eye which I shouldn’t be able to.
Does anyone know if it’s Venus or something?

~~~
burgerzzz
I saw an exceptionally bright object in the sky last night, so I pulled up
Night Sky (an app that identifies objects in the sky) and it was right where
Venus was.

~~~
somada141
Oh thanks for the tip on the app! Might come in handy!

